# Any members in MI?



## chief (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I guess there isn't any one in MI,  Or they don't drink,  But come on down to Arkansas and i 'll have a beer with you and some good old Canadian Mist.
_*The Chief.*_


----------



## Tom Griffin (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm from Michigan and I definitely drink. In addition, I work in Ann Arbor (when I'm not drinking).

Let me know when you are coming and I'll be glad to show you some of the local micro-brewery's.

Tom


----------



## chief (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I guess I was Wrong again LOL.


----------



## HMF (Mar 27, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> Thanks Tom, I'll send you a PM.  Chief, if I am ever down south, I'll give you a holler.



Go to Community>Members>Advanced Search>State (Enter Michigan)
This is what you get:

.Search Members
  Advanced Search
   .Results 1 to 17 of 17 Search took 0.03 seconds. Members of The Hobby-Machinist
User Name   Contact Instant Messaging Home Page Find Posts Join Date  Posts  Last Visit  Avatar Profile Picture State of Residence City of Residence Country Flag Biography 
ARKnack
 Swarf       03-03-11 9 03-03-12 
07:56 PM     Michigan   United States   
auto.pilot
 Plastic       03-05-12 23 03-27-12 
12:21 AM    Michigan Canton United States   
Gadget
 Aluminum       11-23-11 71 03-27-12 
10:55 AM    Michigan Marshall United States   
garyphansen
 Swarf        03-12-12 0 03-12-12 
07:58 PM     Michigan Traverse City United States   
JAJ
 Swarf       03-08-12 1 03-08-12 
08:34 PM     Michigan Ada United States   
leakypan
 Swarf        03-24-12 0 03-24-12 
02:36 PM     Michigan Brighton United States   
mfim
 Swarf       03-06-12 6 03-27-12 
01:16 AM     Michigan attica United States   
panofish
 Swarf       02-23-12 2 03-23-12 
10:27 AM     Michigan Holly United States   
PIKEMAN
 Plastic       02-26-12 28 03-27-12 
10:50 AM     Michigan Bangor United States   
r458
 Swarf        03-22-12 0 03-22-12 
11:02 PM     Michigan ann arbor United States   
ronr
 Swarf        03-25-12 0 03-26-12 
09:48 PM     Michigan Petoskey United States   
South Paw Jim....
 Swarf        03-08-12 0 03-08-12 
04:03 PM     Michigan Jackson United States   
Southbend 9
 Swarf        03-10-12 0 03-10-12 
09:12 PM     Michigan Houghton United States   
TLGriff
 Moderator


----------



## chief (Mar 27, 2012)

OK we got Mr. Nelson off his But and found all you guy's in Michigan,   *Good Job Nelson,* 
Now it is 918 miles from  Ann Arbor  to Hot Springs, Arkansas.   And I am still Buying all the Beer And Whisky for all you guys that show up.
and Coffee for the Non Drinkers, And we won't even put you Non Drinkers Down, LOL    
All Kidding aside if any of you Guys get down this way come by and see me,  _*The Chief.*_


----------



## HMF (Mar 27, 2012)

chief said:


> OK we got Mr. Nelson off his But and found all you guy's in Michigan,   *Good Job Nelson,*
> Now it is 918 miles from  Ann Arbor  to Hot Springs, Arkansas.   And I am still Buying all the Beer And Whisky for all you guys that show up.
> and Coffee for the Non Drinkers, And we won't even put you Non Drinkers Down, LOL
> All Kidding aside if any of you Guys get down this way come by and see me,  _*The Chief.*_



Hey, if I could I'd for sure be there- never turn down a drink!!   
Now, ANOTHER pitch for everyone to PUT YOUR ADDRESS IN YOUR PROFILE PLEASE if you haven't so that your mates close by can hook you up and get together!

Nelson :drink2:  :lmao:


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 28, 2012)

Allthumbz said:


> PUT YOUR ADDRESS IN YOUR PROFILE PLEASE  :lmao:


 Ah 'spose you just meant city and state, right?


----------



## j_franich (Mar 29, 2012)

Mayhem said:


> I will be in the US later this year for a meeting in Ann Arbor. Wondering if any members from that area would like to grab a beer! I know I should be able to search member locations but I cannot figure out how.  Besides, some don't list it.​



I'm from Michigan, and end up back there 2-3 times a year.  When I lived in Michigan I spent my vacations in Alaska........now I live in Alaska and spend my vacation time in Michigan.


----------



## toolcrib (Mar 29, 2012)

I live in Plymouth, MI so I am only about 15 miles from Ann Arbor.  Unfortunately, I will be out of town for 6 out of the next seven weeks.  If your trip is after that, then it is possible that I could make it.

Andrew


----------

